# Question about Chytrid Fungus



## Soxpomox (Oct 14, 2010)

how long can it survive without a host? i had a couple dwarf frogs die of chytrid fungus. how long until i can reintroduce frogs to the aquarium?

and if i put fish that were in the tank when it had chytrid back into the tank after heat treating it, will that infect the tank again? basically will the fish have chytrid on them that can be spread back into the tank?

most importantly, though, i need to know how long chytrid can survive in a freshwater aquarium without a host to infect.

thanks.


----------



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

Heres a good place for info on how to treat your tank and when frogs can be introduced back in. There isnt much info out there on if fish can carry the disease once they have been exposed. The only way to know is to try again after the cleaning process and the 2 months have passed and see how it goes. Definitely keep the new frogs in a tank with no fish for a good amount of time before adding the in with the fish to see if they are already sick when you get them. You could also just do the 4 day heat treatment on any new frogs as soon as you get them to be safe. Ive done it three times and they seem to handle it very well. Good luck. 

http://theaquariumwiki.com/Chytrid_fungus


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the best advise i can give u is dont bring your frogs to my house lol! sorry about ur frogs tho. just be careful chytrid is dangerous.


----------

